# Pre-1992 R32 GTRs - Insurance Refused



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

For some reason are being refused due to the model year on the major insurers stating 1992 as the year of manufacture. Anything prior to this date comes under custom insurance and quotes are starting at double an equiv 92 car.

Adrian Flux on the case but not sure where to go with this. Ideas anyone?


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

just got mine through flux, 1989 model.
they used equity red star although i did have to got fully comp. could try premium choice although i dont have a number they insured it few years ago just flux was cheaper for business use.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Was your premium reasonable?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

100% I have picked up a DVLA / Motor Insurers computer glitch.

All of the main insurers and comparison sites list the R32 GTR as model year 1992-1996. This is meaning that the drones / "computer says no" lot cannot function. 

I wonder how to get this sorted. Surely you cant insure a 1989 car on a 1992 policy can you?


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I just got a quote through Jeremy at Keith Michaels for a car I'm considering buying. 1991, fair few mods, 530 bhp, I'm 37 with 9 years NCB and one non-fault claim - £550.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

GTRSTILL said:


> Was your premium reasonable?


as reasonable as i can get being 24 lol
worked out at just over £1000 fully comp. was 700 tpft but that was with value right down.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

lets see what they can do. I know there is something up as when I put my old J 91 R32 in for a quote the same thing happens... yet dean is happily driving that around and I insured it no problems... yet in 2009... no one will insure it as the "model year doesnt exist on the system sir"

b****** is what it is.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> For some reason are being refused due to the model year on the major insurers stating 1992 as the year of manufacture. Anything prior to this date comes under custom insurance and quotes are starting at double an equiv 92 car.
> 
> Adrian Flux on the case but not sure where to go with this. Ideas anyone?


R32s before 1992 had no side intrusion bars, perhaps if that is the reason, see if they will allow you to 'spec' up to 92 doors and get 92 r32 rates?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

My 91 had side intrusion bars as I saw them when my parking dings were being hammered out.

I don think thats the problem. Wherever the insurers import their data from is wrong is the problem.


----------



## Kris C (Jan 3, 2005)

I dont get that, were do insurance companys get the dates for years of manufacture. Surley they would have the information from Nissan etc which would tell them it was manufactured from 05/89 to 11/94


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

For a smart Insurer this is a prime business opportunity... I wonder how many pre92 GTRs are out there that will struggle to get insurance due to this error. Try it... gocompare or admiral... tesco... etc.. they are all the same. The only 89-92 skyline on the system is a GTS


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

There is one already LOL... Sky Insurance....

very good.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

GTRSTILL said:


> There is one already LOL... Sky Insurance....
> 
> very good.





Major_Sarcasm said:


> I just got a quote through Jeremy at Keith Michaels for a car I'm considering buying. 1991, fair few mods, 530 bhp, I'm 37 with 9 years NCB and one non-fault claim - £550.


And Keith Michaels - 0208 642 7868


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Keith Michaels "had no r32 GTR models on their system prior to 1992"

couldnt offer insurance and suggested Adrian Flux


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I got my quote from them 2 days ago. Speak to Jeremy. Their price was very good I thought.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

CORRECTION - it was Allen and Allen who couldnt do it...

Jeremy just rang me (as if by magic).... down nearly another 50 quid...


----------

